# Plane iron bevel???



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

I have an old Stanley 110 that was my grandfathers. It is currently in pieces for refurbishing. I picked up a HF 10" plane just to have a larger plane. Until recently I haven't really paid attention to the bevel of the plane blade and if it was up or down. I am now wondering about this since I just picked up an old craftsman 14" plane (cb55 stamped on side). This plane actually feels like a real tool compared to the HF toy. Of course now I have to figure out the right way to use it. I have found references to the bevel of the plane blade facing up and down. My question is what are the pro's and con's of facing it either way?

Thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The planes are made a certain way to have the bevel set. The block plane is probably bevel up. The others, with the chip breakers are probably bevel down. Most of the #3's - 8's are bevel down, but a few companies make bevel up's in those. As far as advantages? I think, and don't quote me, that the bevels ups have a great bevel angle which reduces tearout in varying grained woods. Any of the other REAL hand tool junkies care to extrapolate on that if it is correct or debunk it if wrong? 



Here's a little video of Schwarz discussing pros and cons.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Kender,
ACP beat me to it! OOHRah! Check out the Popular Woodworking site. They have a bookstore with a book on plane technique by Chris Schwarz. Good reading and then grab your tote, a board and practice.

I maintain that with a properly sharp and tuned Fore, a Jack and a Smooth plane you can produce a wonderful surface. Toss in a card scraper (which doesn't scrape) and you will be one with Chippendale and Duncan Phyff!

Enjoy!


----------

